# "make buildworld" command to use multiple CPUs - possible?



## ikevin8me (Jun 14, 2021)

I notice that whenever I run `make buildworld`, it is using only a single CPU. Is it possible to make it use all the CPUs?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 14, 2021)

ikevin8me said:


> Is it possible to make it use all the CPUs?


Yes, just add `-j <number>` to use more cores.

`make -j 8 buildworld buildkernel`


----------

